# I dare ya! Granny square cardigan



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I wrote to janegreen this morning and told her I liked that cardie so much, I was going to make it, so I went through stash, pulled out some yarn and made the first square. I'm about to toss it into the washer and dryer to see how it comes out.

To all you wonderful fiberholics who are on this incredible list who said you'd wear this jacket, I dare you to start one with me. It won't be a quickie project for me because I have several WIPS to finish for customers, but it will be one I completely enjoy, so I'll find time.

Any takers?


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I love it, just don't have a big enough stash, darn


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 31, 2011)

I made one years ago. I still wear it. It is worsted weight yarn . Made it green, white, and pink.


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

Tundrabunny said:


> Can you post a picture?


Nevermind...I just saw it in "Pictures" It's really cute but I don't think it would suit me.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't wear it unless I used it for a kimono.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Is it this one??http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215834-1.html

Ooops, no, I found it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-446655-1.html It's very attractive but it's not my style. Have a fun CAL, I'm sure it will turn out nice!


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

I made a granny square coat several years ago. No two squares are alike. Wish I knew how to post a pic. Sorry.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Tundrabunny said:


> Nevermind...I just saw it in "Pictures" It's really cute but I don't think it would suit me.


I searched but didn't see it????


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was just thinking about starting something similar to this yesterday, also made from granny squares. Drops 99-20 bolero called shoulder drop or Drops 148-13 shrug called pretty in pink. ( Sorry I don't know how to attach links). I haven't made a granny square in years and thought it would be a nice change from knitting. Have a good day everyone,


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I love the one posted below in "Pictures". I would make and wear it in more of a jacket length. I made myself a granny square vest years ago ....... I've "grown out" of it. It was worsted weight, multi colored edged in black.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Is there a pattern somewhere?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Second post, just went thru my stash, I have about 4500 yards of elann tarentalla, 6 separate colors, fingering weight. Do you think it would work. I'm 5 ft 8 inches, 140 lbs, and I love high drama in clothing, lol

Jan


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't actually have a pattern, but I'm going to use Ravelry's Out of the Blue for reference.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Magna84 said:


> I was just thinking about starting something similar to this yesterday, also made from granny squares. Drops 99-20 bolero called shoulder drop or Drops 148-13 shrug called pretty in pink. ( Sorry I don't know how to attach links). I haven't made a granny square in years and thought it would be a nice change from knitting. Have a good day everyone,


Are these the patterns you mean?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/99-20-shoulder-piece-with-picot-edges

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/148-13-pink-dream (not "pretty in pink")


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan, 4500 yards is a LOT of yarn! Go for it! I wish I had enough fingering weight scraps, but I don't right now. I'm using worsted.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Jackie, it's not really scraps, it's more of that's beautiful, must have, lol. So now I have to find something to make with it, laughing again. Being a old hippy, why not? So I double dare you, I mostly knit, but do know how to crochet, the sqares is will be easy, the putting together, that's another story. Starting on the squares soon, if it's ok I'll post pics of the colors. Any advice is appreciated. Just the colors for advice, thanks

Jan


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Are these the patterns you mean?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/99-20-shoulder-piece-with-picot-edges
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/148-13-pink-dream (not "pretty in pink")


Woops, yes those are the two I was looking at yesterday. Can't decide which one to make though.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I made one years back 3 shades of blue and a little white. I wore it to death!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Colors to use, my stash, 430 yards per ball, cross your fingers, have to edit to post pictures of yarn, not the brightest bulb here, lol, who knows haven't done a granny square in years, fingering weight I guess, total of 10 balls, what am I thing, not, just a pretty hopeful plan


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

tmvasquez said:


> Is there a pattern somewhere?


I found a short one, should be pretty easy to make it longer.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-square-jacket-wr1859

I found one made with sock yarn, but it is a Drops pattern, and they scare me!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/139-21-country-sun


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Watching this topic.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, Jan, that yarn is gorgeous! I love every single skein.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

That Drops one is fabulous! I would consider that one next! See what's starting here?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Link: https://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW5299-Coatigan-in-Grannies-Free-Crochet-Pattern.pdf

Thinking.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Is there a pattern available for this? I really like it. I made a cardigan with just the front made of grannies while the sleeves and back were knit and I wear it proudly. I think this one, if the colors would be toned down, would look very attractive too, especially since long sweaters are so in right now. I looked at the picture of the sweater. I wonder how long the model was able to hold her breath while the pictures were being taken. I didn't know anyone could zip up pants that tight  She surely couldn't be breathing!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, I guess my request for the pattern was answered while I was typing my request for it. Thank you.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Have fun making it. Looks forward to see pictures.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I know I'd never wear it myself but let me see if my niece would like it. Count me in for now.


----------



## Nifty (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Jackies. I am planning to crochet a grannie square jacket. Although I love the picture you posted my one won't be quite as vibrant although I would maybe wear it in a shorter style. I was trying to think what I could do on a long flight without having a bulky item ( hopefully the crochet hook won't be a problem and already have my dental glass to use for cutting). So decided on granny squares then saw a bob Wilson you tube video so will use that. Not sure how I will get on but will give it a go. ????


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I would like to join. I have always wanted to make one. I found a jacket style on the caron yarn site. It is a free pattern and has been around a while, shown in two colorways. I like the idea of fingering weight, or maybe sport weight. Great idea. Thanks for the idea. Mw


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

marywallis said:


> Hi, I would like to join. I have always wanted to make one. I found a jacket style on the caron yarn site. It is a free pattern and has been around a while, shown in two colorways. I like the idea of fingering weight, or maybe sport weight. Great idea. Thanks for the idea. Mw


MaryWallis, would you please post the link


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Jumping back in with a couple of questions. Can I use a Russian join when changing colors on individual squares? Second? I have a ton, 4300 yards of finger weight, do you think its enough? Third? What if I made a large square for the center back? Shoulder to shoulder? I'll never follow a pattern cause I don't know how, so going to wing it. Thanks. Jan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> Jumping back in with a couple of questions. Can I use a Russian join when changing colors on individual squares? Second? I have a ton, 4300 yards of finger weight, do you think its enough? Third? What if I made a large square for the center back? Shoulder to shoulder? I'll never follow a pattern cause I don't know how, so going to wing it. Thanks. Jan


Yes, yes, yes, yes, and of course! Most of the Hippies had little to no knowledge of crochet or pattern reading, yet they made scads of such garments and bags. The patterns only came out _after_ they'd begun wearing such clothes. Eye-candy/inspiration: https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1207&bih=506&q=granny-square+garments&oq=granny-square+garments&gs_l=img.12...1570.10342.0.12714.27.25.2.0.0.0.369.3183.3j17j1j1.22.0....0...1.1.64.img..3.14.2094.0..0j0i30k1j0i8i30k1.2vWylEqWPQQ#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=hipppies+granny-square+garments


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> I love it, just don't have a big enough stash, darn


Want to pop over and raid mine/Lindseymary


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Nifty,take a plastic hook in hand luggage,or put hook inside you spare glasses metal-case(ooops,did I say that?)Lindseymary


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a good stash buster to make for my DS's SO. She loves crochet, as do I; her style is Granny, while mine's Irish.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I wish you well, but will pass on this one...


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't crochet so that leaves me out,but looking forward to seeing everyone's work.


----------



## ValCC76 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice! I found a similar look on Annoo Crochet Designs on youtube. (LOVE her channel!) Just another idea if some are not only to the complete square jacket 






P's. There is a part 2 that finishes explaining it all. It's a complete tutorial.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I love neutrals and can picture it in grey(s), brown(s) and shades of the same. Maybe a little dark blue. Otherwise it's a little too much for me. Put a light lining in it and wow! Perfect for fall or a warmish winter day.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Go for it...I don't crochet. Please post your progress????????????????????????


----------



## janjer8183 (Feb 27, 2015)

I would love to make one but have to much going
right now,it would be shorter tho.


----------



## janjer8183 (Feb 27, 2015)

Is there a free pattern?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s an interesting thought. Years ago and I am talking 50 years I crocheted an evening skirt in granny squares in turquoise and black shimmer yarn, wore it quite a few times, was quite a hit, but would I wear a cardigan like this now at 81 years old. I don,t know


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

http://pin.it/mqryYTY
This is the Granny cluster cardigan I have on my list. Jenny King uses Noro yarn and I plan to substitute.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wheeee, known how to crochet since I was 5, just not good at reading crochet patterns, have patience with me, gotta laugh


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

MMWRay said:


> http://pin.it/mqryYTY
> This is the Granny cluster cardigan I have on my list. Jenny King uses Noro yarn and I plan to substitute.


Isn't it ahhhhhmazing the rabbit hole you can go down by clicking one link? I've just come back from Ravelry and Pinterest! ????????????????


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

jeanne63 said:


> Isn't it ahhhhhmazing the rabbit hole you can go down by clicking one link? I've just come back from Ravelry and Pinterest! ????????????????


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: Yet, what fun it is!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You go girl! I hope you have many takers. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Yesterday in the Ashmolean Museum café in Oxford I spotted a lady wearing a mitred squares tunic. Not a granny squares jacket. I thought at first it was a mitred squares jacket but when I went to speak to her I realised it was a long jumper or tunic. She said it had 80 squares back, 80 front and 36 in each sleeve. That's a total of 232 squares. It was knitted in 4-ply, mainly sock wools. It looked absolutely fabulous. Once upon a time I knitted a couple of mitred squares, then decided life is too short. Congratulations to her though.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

If I didn't have 5 baby blankets to make (mini baby boom among relatives and friends), I would consider this. But, that being said, it would be a good stash buster.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I don't think it would work for this 75-year-old size 20, but my daughter, granddaughters and great-granddaughters (at least the ones with 2-digit ages) would wear it. I don't plan to make it for them though; I have too many other projects going.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: https://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW5299-Coatigan-in-Grannies-Free-Crochet-Pattern.pdf
> 
> Thinking.


Thanks for posting! I was drooling over the long vest ,but I'm better at knitting than crochet,so I definitely need a pattern and this one is cool! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, and of course! Most of the Hippies had little to no knowledge of crochet or pattern reading, yet they made scads of such garments and bags. The patterns only came out _after_ they'd begun wearing such clothes. Eye-candy/inspiration: https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1207&bih=506&q=granny-square+garments&oq=granny-square+garments&gs_l=img.12...1570.10342.0.12714.27.25.2.0.0.0.369.3183.3j17j1j1.22.0....0...1.1.64.img..3.14.2094.0..0j0i30k1j0i8i30k1.2vWylEqWPQQ#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=hipppies+granny-square+garments


Great site! You and I remember those days, don't we, Jessica-Jean? I remember crocheting ponchos for myself and my daughter, and maybe other things, but that's been a loooonnnng time ago.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

YES YES YES I accept your challenge - I have a pattern from Red Heart - The book is called A Year of 3 colorful ways - Book I.D. EB136 - Designer Skill Level - Easy, Intermediate. In there is a pattern shown in 3 different colour combinations. This is what I am making just as soon as I finish my 1898 winter hats.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope wouldn't wear it. But I still have a sketch of a cardigan I saw years ago. The front was granny squares and the sleeves and back with stockinet done in black.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok Jackie. I'm in.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

JackieS said:


> I wrote to janegreen this morning and told her I liked that cardie so much, I was going to make it, so I went through stash, pulled out some yarn and made the first square. I'm about to toss it into the washer and dryer to see how it comes out.
> 
> To all you wonderful fiberholics who are on this incredible list who said you'd wear this jacket, I dare you to start one with me. It won't be a quickie project for me because I have several WIPS to finish for customers, but it will be one I completely enjoy, so I'll find time.
> 
> Any takers?


I once made a sweater with granny squares front and the rest knitted on one of my machines...but that was in the waaaaay back like 1960 something. Is the style making a come back?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I like your challenge but I do not crochet nor do I have the yarn. Keep us posted as you go along.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

A fun group project, but not for me.


----------



## jeanneann1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm not doing a granny square jacket, but I am continuously using my left over sock yarn to make granny squares for an afghan. I'm joining them as I go and it is amazing how quickly it has become bigger. I love all the different colors. Tried to send a picture, but I can't seem to attach one.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Great idea--good stash buster as well. Here's a general search of Ravelry--many really nice projects out there: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=granny%20square%20cardigan&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

found a version of Out of the blue from Woman's Day, loved that magazine and wish I had saved them all: http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=2468

I need to practice my crochet skills and this would be a great way, thanks for starting this idea!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i made a poncho.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the coat


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't mind the cardi but would do it in two colours only. Two fussy with all those colours except for maybe the young.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> I searched but didn't see it????


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-446655-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ducky195502 said:


> YES YES YES I accept your challenge - I have a pattern from Red Heart - The book is called A Year of 3 colorful ways - Book I.D. EB136 - Designer Skill Level - Easy, Intermediate. In there is a pattern shown in 3 different colour combinations. This is what I am making just as soon as I finish my 1898 winter hats.


Link to that FREE pattern booklet: http://www.redheart.com/EBooks/A-Year-of-3-Colorful-Ways/p/EB136

Finish the 1898 Hats?? I remain immune to the sockknitting addiction, but have fallen into the 1898 Hat addiction. I've made at least a dozen so far, but don't see any end in sight. The possible variations for the crown are infinite!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I accept the challenge. I love granny squares, have made loadsof blankets and currently have an ankle length waistcoat on the go. In spite of my age, 65 next month, my lack of height , 5ft 3inches and my size UK 16-18 I will definitely wear it. I think something really bright like rainbow colours.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

JackieS said:


> I don't actually have a pattern, but I'm going to use Ravelry's Out of the Blue for reference.


http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=2468


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

I fairly new here, but I will take the challenge for granny square cardigan : I really did need new project. Just finishing my 3rd prayer shawl


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

I think your idea of a rainbow cardigan will be wonderful. I'm the same tall you are and just turned 69 I will enjoy this one to. From Arkansas


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would wear it, but don't have enough in my stash....plus it would take me forever as i'm making 6 (maybe 8) shawls and a special blanket for my son's wedding in May. Oh plus I was asked to make a lace pillow for my GS to carry the rings on 

I think I should stop the socks and get started lol


----------



## Msfishn (Jan 29, 2017)

I would wear it. And wish I was as thin as the model. Is there a photo of the back?


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Seems like we have quite a few takers to want to take the dare! How cool is that!! I've already started my squares, and have close to a dozen done. I also was so intrigued by the Drops jacket, 139-21 that for the fun of it, I took some sock yarn and did one square. That is now definitely on my to-do list, also. But that's for later. For now, I'm concentrating on lots of squares and will work on a pattern later, but the Out of the Blue or the Tulsa Jacket styles are what I'm aiming for. Too bad tomorrow is back to work as usual, so this won't be done with much speed, but at least it's started. Good luck to all of you and let's keep posting!


----------



## Homers girl (Nov 6, 2013)

OK, l'm in. I actually have a file of patterns for different granny jackets, so before the end of the year later will post a picture of the finished product.


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

I had some stuffed in a box and I will work around them I think. What kind of yarn are you using? Cotten ?


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Sunspice said:


> I had some stuffed in a box and I will work around them I think. What kind of yarn are you using? Cotten ?


I am definitely going with the rainbow squares as I have lots of leftovers in those colours from other projects. I mostly knit in double knit acrylicwith wool so that's what I'll use. It's 3.30am here in the UK so I'll sort my yarns tomorrow and then post my first pic. Night night all.


----------



## Homers girl (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably acrylic. (Washable in the machine).


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes good idea. I will want to wash my creation. Will start Tuesday after crochet class.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

I try and google everything I want to know how to do, and I'm usually not disappointed. I even learned how to change the cabin air filter on my CRV and didn't have to pay a mechanic to do it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yarntastic said:


> I try and google everything I want to know how to do, and I'm usually not disappointed. I even learned how to change the cabin air filter on my CRV and didn't have to pay a mechanic to do it.


Way to go!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunspice said:


> I had some stuffed in a box and I will work around them I think. What kind of yarn are you using? Cotten ?


I am using stash that is acrylic, 3 colors.


----------



## kitty knitter (Oct 3, 2016)

Thinking about joining all of you and making this project. Downloaded the pattern, but will have to make a trip to store for yarn. Thanks for making the suggestion.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm considering joining in too. I'll have to check my stash.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll do it with you. I'm not slender just chunky but it looks cool. Do you have a pattern.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

poverbaugh said:


> I'll do it with you. I'm not slender just chunky but it looks cool. Do you have a pattern.


i am also curious about which patterns are being used. i printed off the RedHeart pattern that was kindly provided (I think by JessicaJean)


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

I do a lot of Google searches too. I hope to find book or patterns I looking for. Arkansas crocheter


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> i am also curious about which patterns are being used. i printed off the RedHeart pattern that was kindly provided (I think by JessicaJean)


I'm just going to make a whole load of squares and then decide how to join them and what I'm going to do to give the coat some shape. It will definitely be ankle length and I would quite like to add a hood. There are some fantastic ideas on Pinterest. It will be really interesting to see how all of our garments turn out.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I'm just going to make a whole load of squares and then decide how to join them and what I'm going to do to give the coat some shape. It will definitely be ankle length and I would quite like to add a hood. There are some fantastic ideas on Pinterest. It will be really interesting to see how all of our garments turn out.


I did see one pattern that had a hood.
http://www.scanthecat.com/html/body_18.html

I want to do mine with one color, something like this, but I will be using different squares. This one has too large of holes for my taste.

http://www.lionbrand.com/crochet-pattern-cafe-coat-1.html

Several choices on redheart site:
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/coatigan-grannies
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sweater-coat-grannies
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/glam-granny-coatigan


----------



## Msfishn (Jan 29, 2017)

I just found a granny coat , size in 1-2x ...its a Free Crochet Pattern from Lion Brand - Granny Square Coat
Pattern Number: L32245. https://www.lionbrand.com/crochet-pattern-granny-square-coat-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> ... the putting together, that's another story ...


I've a pageful of different methods of joining that might be helpful: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=2468


Funny--I have all the old Granny Squares Magazines--I made this jacket many times. Always for gifts!! Time to make one for myself.


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

This completed attracted my interest, and have been searching for a pattern, but somehow none of them on here seemed to appeal to me.

However, in case anyone is interested, I found this one.

http://www.lanaredstudio.com/2016/10/crochet-diy-granny-square-sweater.html

Seems to completely demystify the construction.

I don't have a massive stash, but seem to have a lot of fairly small amounts of multi colours, so I'll invest in black and one other bright colour to tie everything together and hopefully use up some of those tiddyly scraps.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Penny263 said:


> This completed attracted my interest, and have been searching for a pattern, but somehow none of them on here seemed to appeal to me.
> 
> However, in case anyone is interested, I found this one.
> 
> ...


I really like the layout for this one, most of them seem to have sleeves that are really too big.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I really like the layout for this one, most of them seem to have sleeves that are really too big.


I agree about the sleeves being too big. If I made one I do not think I would put granny squares on the sleeves at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I really like the layout for this one, most of them seem to have sleeves that are really too big.


That depends on the climate in which one would wear it. In Montreal, I would want big sleeves, because cold, windy weather would go right through any thickness of granny squares; I would want to wear at least one wind-proof layer under it, and probably a fleecy under that.

Since one is making it, one can make it however one wants. 
Knitted sleeves? Why not?
Shorter so that it won't be sat upon and bag at the rump? Why not?
Ankle length for cuddling on the couch while watching TV? Why not?
Every colour of the rainbow or very few very coordinated and planned colours? Maker's choice!

It's custom-made.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

ValCC76 said:


> Nice! I found a similar look on Annoo Crochet Designs on youtube. (LOVE her channel!) Just another idea if some are not only to the complete square jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the way she gave it a flare. It has a really nice shape and I think this is the one I am going to do. I just wish she had written instructions also.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I've made 6 rainbow squares so far. I'm going to look for a variegated greyish/lavender yarn for the joining and any insets. So my rainbows will be set against a stormy sky. My son, with whom I share a house, has disowned me. He says he refuse to be seen with me wearing a blanket. lolololol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I've made 6 rainbow squares so far. I'm going to look for a variegated greyish/lavender yarn for the joining and any insets. So my rainbows will be set against a stormy sky. My son, with whom I share a house, has disowned me. He says he refuse to be seen with me wearing a blanket. lolololol


Well, _that_ is one way to get a little distance from him! I love my son, but have been ever so much happier since I made him move out and take the empty apartment above us!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

So many fabulous patterns!! I am so happy that today is Friday. Lots of time this weekend to make progress on my project. Other than one class tomorrow, I'm free of all obligations, save some drudge work!!


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just because the orig in the traditional granny don't mean it has to be done like that. I think I would like it better in a solid color.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I saved this pattern I found on the internet. If I made it I would wear it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I found one that I would make and wear. This pattern could very easily be made longer.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/graphic-statement-cardigan


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I found one that I would make and wear. This pattern could very easily be made longer.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/graphic-statement-cardigan


I really like that one too, thanks for posting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I found one that I would make and wear. This pattern could very easily be made longer.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/graphic-statement-cardigan


Lion Brand is at it again! Liars!!
Cardigan is made from *5 pieces: Back, 2 Fronts, and 2 Sleeves*. = 5 pieces
The Back is worked in one piece
Each of the Fronts begins by making 6 Granny Squares and 1 Half Square. The Squares are sewn together, then sts are picked up along the edge to work the rest of the Front.
*The lower portion of each Front is worked separately, then sewn to the Front.* = 2 more pieces
The Sleeves are worked in sections.
*The Sleeve bands are worked separately, then sewn to lower edge of the Sleeves.*= 2 more pieces

For a grand total of *9* pieces - if there aren't more within the pattern.

Other than that quibble, it does look nice.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lion Brand is at it again! Liars!!
> Cardigan is made from *5 pieces: Back, 2 Fronts, and 2 Sleeves*. = 5 pieces
> The Back is worked in one piece
> Each of the Fronts begins by making 6 Granny Squares and 1 Half Square. The Squares are sewn together, then sts are picked up along the edge to work the rest of the Front.
> ...


Haha, I didn't bother to read about the lie. I love the look. I really like the sleeve as well.


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

That last pattern looks lovely too.

So many projects, so little time


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Penny263 said:


> That last pattern looks lovely too.
> 
> So many projects, so little time


 :sm24:
There are just not enough hours in a day.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

You are so right! There are not enough hours in a day! I started my squares so gung ho last weekend, and have not been able to pick up a hook since. But I will not give up. I hope there are others who have begun. Not only am I trying to get to my sweater, I have already planned another one in sock weight. My free time during the day is so limited that I can't work on anything, but I can sketch out and plan another. I need a vacation!!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm doing really well with mine, though I keep changing my mind over whether I'm making a long cardigan with sleeves or a long vest/waistcoat (No sleeves). If I can locate my camera I'll take some photos. One thing for sure, it's going to be very BRIGHT. One thing I'm finding is the rhythm of the hook movements is hypnotising me and sending me to sleep when I work on more than a couple squares. I may have found a cure for my insomnia. Who knew? :sm17:


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Maggi, I'm also still mulling it over. I like the idea of a shorter jacket with short sleeves, or a longer sleeveless one. Such decisions!! Right now, my biggest problem is finding time to work on it at all. Trying to finish some knit items with deadlines so I can pick up the hook again. And, if other KP'ers don't stop posting great new patterns, I'm going to be deep in it!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

JackieS said:


> Maggi, I'm also still mulling it over. I like the idea of a shorter jacket with short sleeves, or a longer sleeveless one. Such decisions!! Right now, my biggest problem is finding time to work on it at all. Trying to finish some knit items with deadlines so I can pick up the hook again. And, if other KP'ers don't stop posting great new patterns, I'm going to be deep in it!


I have quite a few projects on the go including full size quilts for 3 babies and an even bigger one for my son. But luckily no deadlines. I've made a huge number of squares and one large square for the back of the coat. Still can't find my camera so no pics so far. 
:sm19:


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

I made mine - how's everyone else doing?

I know - mine is a quicker project as it's not all squares, but I was totally inspired by this thread.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458520-1.html


----------

